# Possible mini homestead



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

4 large lots in a rural area that used to be a log camp in the early 1900's (that's why it's broken up into lots.) The 4 together could make a nice little homestead with enough room to have a few goats, chickens, rabbits, and a large garden.

Low taxes (last year it was $12.), lots of trees.

Rustic area not far from Broken Bow Lake. (that's in SE OK)

A couple blocks from the dead end of a paved county road.

Electric across the road so no extra footage cost to run it in.

A few blocks from a post office, fire dept., rustic park, and library.

About 5 miles from a local grocery store / gas station. 

Completely shaded with young growth as well as some older timber.

Rural water available.

There are a few cabins in the general area, and a few people have built new homes nearby.

There's an old mobile home on the land. It's not liveable, but could be used for storage or parted out to get material to build pens. 

I've been advertising it for $1500 each or all 4 for $5000. BUT... since I've been a member here for many years, if another member wants it, I'll give an additional 10% off if you mention that you are a member too so for $4500. cash you can own some land of your own.


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

Where is this? Please PM me  Would love to know more


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Here's a link to craigs list where there are some photos of the land, the general area, and a map showing the location. 
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/for/5123657578.html


----------

